# eliminação do verbo ser



## ronanpoirier

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Olá Ronanpoirier!
> Na frase "Qual a cor dos teus olhos?" que você escreveu na resposta "_what's the color of your eyes?_" não acha que falta o verbo ser?
> Assim: "Qual *é* a cor dos teus olhos?"


Agora confundiu! É comum as pessoas falarem sem o verbo mas como sabemos, nem sempre o que as pessoas falam está gramaticalmente correto.  Então qual é o correto? Com ou sem? Ou ambas as opções estão certas?

Köszi  /o/


----------



## magdala

Esta frase "Qual *é* a cor dos teus olhos?" ficaria incompleta sem o verbo ser.


----------



## Outsider

Discordo do Tombatossals e da Magdala. Construções como "Qual a cor dos teus olhos?" encontram-se bastante na literatura.


----------



## ronanpoirier

OK, então ficamos com as duas opções /o/


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Por falar na "omissão" do verbo, muitas vezes ouço (obviamente na língua falada) pessoas dizerem "Qual seu nome?". Mas acho que nesse caso a setença fica incompleta sem o verbo...


----------



## ronanpoirier

Estamos caminhando em direção ao húngaro, que sempre omite o verbo "lenni" (to be) na 3ª pessoa singular do presente quando tem o significado de "ser" (nunca é omitido com o sentido de "estar").  OK! Exagerei nessa


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> Discordo do Tombatossals e da Magdala. Construções como "Qual a cor dos teus olhos?" encontram-se bastante na literatura.


 
Outsider se estiveres à frente de alguém e tiveres que preguntar-lhe sobre a cor dos seus olhos, como é que perguntas?
afinal, qual *é *a cor dos teus olhos?
ou dizes:
afinal, qual a cor dos teus olhos?


----------



## Outsider

Se tiver alguém à minha frente, não pergunto, olho.  

Provavelmente o que preguntava era "Qual *é que é* a cor dos teus olhos?" 

Mas isso não quer dizer que omitir o "é que" e o primeiro "é" seja errado.


----------



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Outsider se estiveres à frente de alguém e tiveres que preguntar-lhe sobre a cor dos seus olhos, como é que perguntas?
> afinal, qual *é *a cor dos teus olhos?
> ou dizes:
> afinal, qual a cor dos teus olhos?



Este caso lembra-me também frases do tipo:

_Porque é que estás triste?_

_Porque estás triste?_

A primeira é mais usada na linguagem falada, a segunda dispensa o "é que" e, ao menos para mim, é mais usada na forma escrita. Esta última soa um pouco mais formal.


----------



## Sparkle

Outsider said:


> Discordo do Tombatossals e da Magdala. Construções como "Qual a cor dos teus olhos?" encontram-se bastante na literatura.


 
Concordo consigo. Ambas são perfeitamente aceitáveis!

De qualquer modo, quando houver dúvidas perguntem: De que cor são os teus olhos?


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> Se tiver alguém à minha frente, não pergunto, olho.
> 
> Provavelmente o que preguntava era "Qual *é que é* a cor dos teus olhos?"
> 
> Mas isso não quer dizer que omitir o "é que" e o primeiro "é" seja errado.


Outsider, é evidente que me estava a referir aos olhos daquelas pessoas que mudam de cor conforme aquilo que vestem, tipo Liz Taylor! (gostava de ter um par desses!)

Mas o que eu quis relembrar é que *coloquialmente* não é usual omitir o verbo, eu não disse que estava errado, nem mencionei a escrita. Mas afinal de que cor são os teus olhos? diz lá!


----------



## Outsider

Castanhos.


----------



## jazyk

> Estamos caminhando em direção ao húngaro, que sempre omite o verbo "lenni" (to be) na 3ª pessoa singular do presente quando tem o significado de "ser" (nunca é omitido com o sentido de "estar").  OK! Exagerei nessa


Ou o russo e o ucraniano, que não usam o verbo ser no presente.


----------



## magdala

ronanpoirier said:


> E sobre a omissão... acho que só ocorre após a palavra "qual", não consigo pensar em outro caso... pode ser que haja... já estou nas últimas do raciocínio lógico.


Com certeza, eu referia-me ao exemplo dado no título deste thread: "Qual (*é)* a cor dos teus olhos?" onde o verbo (*é*) faz falta a meu ver verbalmente. Outro exemplo: imaginemos que estamos diante de alguém que nos confessa que usa lentes de contacto coloridas. Sorpresa! A curiosidade vem à tona e queremos perguntar-lhe pela cor verdadeira. Qual (?) a verdadeira cor dos teus olhos? (sem o é) não me soa mal mas sim incompleto. Não concordam?


----------



## jonquiliser

Olá!

Penso ter visto em muitos threads orações sem o verbo "ser", pode ser? Como por exemplo, "(...), qual sua motivação para aprender português?" É tipico do português não usar "ser" nestes casos?

Obrigada, moços e moças!


----------



## MOC

Apesar de nesse exemplo ser português do Brasil, também é comum em Portugal omitir o verbo "ser". Nesse caso seria, "qual a sua motivação para aprender português?".

No entanto, pelo menos em Portugal, essa forma parece-me mais jornalística que outra coisa. Em perguntas directas informais acharia mais natural "Qual é a tua motivação para aprender português?", ou o mais formal "Qual é a sua motivação para aprender português?"


----------



## Bahiano

Olá foreros!
Eu já li várias perguntas semelhantes daquela acima. Para mim é estranho que o verbo (ser, ou seja, “é”) está oculto. Eu estaria muito agradecido se alguém pudesse me explicar o porqué.
Será que é obrigatório omitir o verbo? Ou é só uma opção? E também funciona com outras perguntas (p.e. “Onde a casa?”)?
Grato

Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bahiano said:


> Olá foreros!
> Eu já li várias perguntas semelhantes daquela acima. Para mim é estranho que o verbo (ser, ou seja, “é”) está oculto. Eu estaria muito agradecido se alguém pudesse me explicar o porqué.
> Será que é obrigatório omitir o verbo? Ou é só uma opção? E também funciona com outras perguntas (p.e. “Onde a casa?”)?
> Grato
> 
> Ba_*h*_iano


Olá Bahiano.
Em primeiro lugar, para mim, a frase em questão seria formulado de outra maneira. Qual o vinho mais caro ?
Neste exemplo o verbo "ser" pode vir oculto, que o sentido fica o mesmo. Mas, há que ter cuidado, pois isso não funciona em outros casos. 
Onda a casa? não faz sentido, pois está faltando o verbo ser ("é").
Não saberia explicar os porquês.


----------



## Joca

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Olá Bahiano.
> Em primeiro lugar, para mim, a frase em questão seria formulado de outra maneira. Qual o vinho mais caro ?
> Neste exemplo o verbo "ser" pode vir oculto, que o sentido fica o mesmo. Mas, há que ter cuidado, pois isso não funciona em outros casos.
> Onda a casa? não faz sentido, pois está faltando o verbo ser ("é").
> Não saberia explicar os porquês.


 
Posso estar enganado, mas parece que a omissão (elipse?) do verbo "ser" só ocorre com o interrogativo "qual" e derivados. 

Qual (é) o seu nome?
Quais (são) as suas referências? etc

PS. Ricardo, você está atingindo a marca dos 1.000. Parabéns antecipados!


----------



## Bahiano

Oi Ricardo e Joca,
muito obrigado pelas suas respostas, pelo esclarecimento e a correção!
Então, é uma opção, se pode ou não deixar o verbo, mas somente em _qual/quais_.
Até mais,
Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## Macunaíma

Em perguntas iniciadas por qual/quais a omissão do verbo ser é muito comum. Engraçado que você, Bahiano, só tenha reparado isso agora . Talvez você até tenha ouvido isso antes mas tenha tido a ilusão de ter ouvido um _é_ onde ele na verdade estava omitido. 

_Qual seu endereço?_
_Qual a sua idade?_
_Qual o nome daquele filme que tá passando no cinema do bairro?_
etc.


----------



## Portvcale

A presença do verbo ser dá mais força a «o mais caro vinho». «Qual é o mais caro vinho?» ou, como pessoalmente prefiro: «Qual é o vinho mais caro?»

"Pormaiores" da língua que tento sempre aprofundar o mais que posso, como podem ver pelas perguntas que faço no fórum. 

Já agora, você reforçou o «h» no sua assinatura. O correcto é bahiano, ou é baiano?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Macunaíma

Portvcale said:


> Já agora, você reforçou o «h» no sua assinatura. O correcto é bahiano, ou é baiano?


 
O adjetivo gentílico para quem é originário da Bahia é baiano, sem h. O estado da Bahia manteve o h no nome, como no português antigo, mas ele não foi mantido no adjetivo. Mas ficou legal no apelido


----------



## Bahiano

Macunaíma said:
			
		

> (...)Engraçado que você, Bahiano, só tenha reparado isso agora (...)


Oi Macu,
você tem razão! Mas, antes tarde do que nunca, né? 
Na verdade, eu nunca tive certeza se a omissão do verbo fosse correto. Agora que eu assisti a "Os Jogadores" na Rede Record eu me lembrei dessa dúvida.


Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## grubb-z

Tenho observado muitas vezes em português quando alguém faz uma pergunta eliminam o verbo, particularmente o verbo "ser." Por que será? 

Uns exemplos:
Qual o objetivo da cartilha?
Qual o sentido da frase _________?


----------



## Vanda

Grubb, transferi sua pergunta para este fórum (Portuguese) onde estou ajuntando-a a outras discusões sobre o mesmo assunto.

(obrigada, Out!)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=843857&highlight=qual


----------



## grubb-z

Muita obrigada, Vanda. 

Mas ainda fico com um poquinho de confusão: É a omissão do verbo "ser" nesses casos incorreta (num sentido gramatical)? Pergunto porque recentemente li numa cartilha (uma publicação oficial!) a frase "Qual o objetivo da cartilha?" e parece-me raro. Entendo que falado sona bem e é muito comum. 

-grubb-z


----------



## Outsider

grubb-z said:


> Mas ainda fico com um poquinho de confusão: É a omissão do verbo "ser" nesses casos incorreta (num sentido gramatical)?


Não, é correcta.



grubb-z said:


> Pergunto porque recentemente li numa cartilha (uma publicação oficial!) a frase "Qual o objetivo da cartilha?" e parece-me raro estranho. Entendo que falado soa bem e é muito comum.


----------



## grubb-z

Raro é uma palavra, n'é? Encontrei no dicionário WR.
E a palavra é correta, sem "c", n'é?


----------



## Outsider

grubb-z said:


> Raro é uma palavra, n'é? Encontrei no dicionário WR.


É, mas em português só significa _rare_, não _strange_.



grubb-z said:


> E a palavra é correta, sem "c", n'é?


"Correta" no Brasil, "Correcta" em Portugal.


----------



## grubb-z

Muito interesante! Obrigada Outsider.


----------



## Benvindo

[magdala] ... se estiveres à frente de alguém e tiveres que preguntar-lhe sobre a cor dos seus olhos, como é que perguntas?
afinal, qual *é *a cor dos teus olhos?
ou dizes:
afinal, qual a cor dos teus olhos?

A pergunta é para o Outsider, mas vou dar também a minha resposta: a pergunta poderia ser feita das duas maneiras, nenhuma das duas soaria forçada. Do mesmo modo: "Qual a razão da sua tristeza?"


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Ser ou não ser, eis a omissão 

Eu omito o verbo ser freqüentemente também e não creio que seja incorreto. 
Não sei como perguntaria sobre a cor dos olhos de alguém, o verbo sai ou deixa de sair sem pensar. 


Até.:


----------



## Márcio Osório

Poderíamos, sim, conceber (e até mesmo falar e escrever) um português sem o verbo _ser_. Quem aqui já ouvi falar de "E-Prime (English Prime)", inglês sem o verbo _ser_?

Eu mesmo passei a escrever português dessa forma, o que já venho fazendo desde 2003.

Sem o verbo auxiliar _ser_, pode(ría)mos dizer/escrever "Que cor têm os seus olhos?" ou "Como você descreveria a cor de seus olhos?" em vez de "Qual _é_ a cor de seus olhos?" A escrita sem o verbo _ser_, no entanto, equivalerá à tentativa de o fumante deixar o hábito de fumar de chofre, diminuindo de três maços de cigarros para dois cigarros de um dia para o outro; equivale, outrossim, a puxar totalmente o freio de mão (travão) e esperar que o carro suba a ladeira assim mesmo...


----------



## Guigo

magdala said:


> Outsider, é evidente que me estava a referir aos olhos daquelas pessoas que mudam de cor conforme aquilo que vestem, tipo Liz Taylor! (gostava de ter um par desses!)
> 
> Mas o que eu quis relembrar é que *coloquialmente* não é usual omitir o verbo, eu não disse que estava errado, nem mencionei a escrita. Mas afinal de que cor são os teus olhos? diz lá!


 
*Talvez razão* para se abrir um novo tópico (não sei fazer isso com o _quote_ ).

O mais usual/atual/correto é *gostaria* (futuro do pretérito, agindo como condicional). Entretanto, em várias partes do Brasil, incluindo o interior do estado do Rio de Janeiro, de onde veio a minha esposa, o pessoal fala desta maneira: "gostava muito de visitar Salvador" ou "gostava que você me fizesse um favor". Seria um arcaísmo este uso do imperfeito como condicional?

Para ficar no tópico, escrevi propositalmente *Talvez razão *omitindo o verbo *ser*, que é uma forma bem coloquial na fala e escrita informal, mas rara na escrita formal.


----------



## Guigo

Márcio Osório said:


> Poderíamos, sim, conceber (e até mesmo falar e escrever) um português sem o verbo _ser_. Quem aqui já ouvi falar de "E-Prime (English Prime)", inglês sem o verbo _ser_?
> 
> Eu mesmo passei a escrever português dessa forma, o que já venho fazendo desde 2003.
> 
> Sem o verbo auxiliar _ser_, pode(ría)mos dizer/escrever "Que cor têm os seus olhos?" ou "Como você descreveria a cor de seus olhos?" em vez de "Qual _é_ a cor de seus olhos?" A escrita sem o verbo _ser_, no entanto, equivalerá à tentativa de o fumante deixar o hábito de fumar de chofre, diminuindo de três maços de cigarros para dois cigarros de um dia para o outro; equivale, outrossim, a puxar totalmente o freio de mão (travão) e esperar que o carro suba a ladeira assim mesmo...


 
Pode ser um discurso inteiro sem verbo? 

http://vidagrega.blogspot.com/2004/02/discurso-sem-verbos.html


----------



## Alentugano

Guigo said:


> O mais usual/atual/correto é *gostaria* (futuro do pretérito, agindo como condicional). Entretanto, em várias partes do Brasil, incluindo o interior do estado do Rio de Janeiro, de onde veio a minha esposa, o pessoal fala desta maneira: "gostava muito de visitar Salvador" ou "gostava que você me fizesse um favor". Seria um arcaísmo este uso do imperfeito como condicional?


 
Então Guigo, esse tópico já foi discutido aqui nesse forum algumas vezes. O que eu posso te dizer é que aqui em Portugal é super comum usarmos o passado com o sentido de futuro do pretérito ou condicional. O tempo verbal a gente infere pelo contexto, sem dificuldade. A maior parte das vezes que alguém fala, por exemplo, algo do tipo _"gostaria de ter um vestido daqueles"_ dá uma sensação de estranheza pois soa demasiado formal ou forçado. No entanto esta forma ainda é bastante usada na linguagem mais formal.
Da minha percepção, acho que é um tempo verbal que está a cair em desuso por aqui, ao contrário do que se passa no Brasil.
Abraço luso.


----------



## Márcio Osório

Guigo said:


> Pode ser um discurso inteiro sem verbo?


Ernest W. Wright escreveu um livro de 50 mil palavras sem a letra _e_. Leia um trecho abaixo:

"If Youth, throughout all history, had had a champion to stand up for it; to show a doubting world that a child can think; and, possibly, do it practically; you wouldn't constantly run across folks today who claim that 'a child don't know anything.'"

Nunca vi discurso sem verbo. Você já tentou escrever um?


----------



## Márcio Osório

Apresso-me a me corrigir. Só agora vi o discurso sem verbo. Depois que cliquei no seu blog.


----------

